# 2007 Brush Bandit 90 clogging



## kedkins22 (Jun 7, 2011)

My machine keeps clogging between the feed wheels and the disc. I adjusted the cutting bar and the blades are sharp any other suggestions? The cutting bar looked a little worn/rounded should that be my next option. Any suggestions would be great, it is like force feeding a child. No fun at all.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 8, 2011)

What do you mean by clogging? Is wood jamming itself sideways in the throat? Or the wood stops going in once it hits the disc? 
Have you checked your belt adjustment or clutch adjustment (if it has one) or is the engine rpm's going to the correct rpm's. 

Scott


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kedkins22 (Jun 8, 2011)

It is not getting jammed in the throat, more like just clogging up prior to the disc. It seems softer material (pine) just sits there and stops causing a very frustrating time. I can always back the clog out but I am not sure why it happens every 30 seconds. Have owned several BB's and have never had this problem. Something must be out of adjustment.


----------



## ArborquipSP (Jun 8, 2011)

So are the feed wheels stopping when this happens? Depending on the year of machine and engine setup you may have a belt driven hyd. Pump and the belt could be loose or your hyd. Pressure is low causing the feedwheels to stop. If you haven't checked them yet I would check the belts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 8, 2011)

Try check your anvil adjustment gap is as the manual requires and check its edge is fit for use. This check setting done with good knifes will at least put that away as an issue. You can then work on the many others eg the feed wheel slides are jacked up with crud and so not drawing the loose stuff in as not sitting low enough to base plate.


----------



## lxt (Jun 8, 2011)

common problem!!! if you are putiing material like hedges, pine, spruce & such in you will want to run the branches through till you get to the ends & then back debris out & put but ends of next round through......this will help in getting the tip ends of the debris chipped.

also open up the roller access (belly pan) plate & this will let the debris fall out instead of just recycling it to where it jams, you will need to shovel this out from under the chipper......but hey, it is what it is! the problem is the amount of dead space inbetween the infeed rollers & the cutting anvil...........softer, small, thin debris gets turned sideways, bent, etc... causing the problem in which you are having!!


LXT........................


----------



## kedkins22 (Jun 8, 2011)

LXT you nailed it. Nothing is wrong with the chipper the design just sucks. I stopped at the local bandit dealer just to make sure it was working properly and he knew about the problem and said bandit is aware also but they keep producing the machine the same way. And yes I was chipping spruce. The dead zone between the rollers and disc is just too large. Soft material just sits their and blocks access. Time for another chipper:msp_tongue:


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Jun 23, 2011)

This happends on my Bandit 2001 model 90 from time to time, I just open up the belly pan and let the little stuff fall on ground....no more force feading, no worries.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 25, 2011)

All good replies. I would also check your hydraulic fluid (or does it use 30wt) and change your hydraulic filter every month or so. If the hydraulic tank has a screen filter also, that is a real pain to clean. Are the feed roller springs tight enough? Too bad you can't make that gap smaller, it is the one thing I don't like about disc chippers. OK one of the things


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jun 25, 2011)

LTX has the right idea....I run a similar design and the pan is gone for this reason. I keep a few small logs available for when this happens, it doesn't even slow me down.


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 16, 2011)

That problem never happened with my Gravely 395 and Promark 400 and I don't imagine it would happen with the Bandit 95 or 65. Both of those chippers have the same 90° cut as the Gravely and Promark. I would like to buy a good used Bandit 95, but they are hard to find used and the ones I did find are pretty much used up.


----------



## dancan (Jul 16, 2011)

lxt said:


> common problem!!! if you are putiing material like hedges, pine, spruce & such in you will want to run the branches through till you get to the ends & then back debris out & put but ends of next round through......this will help in getting the tip ends of the debris chipped.
> 
> also open up the roller access (belly pan) plate & this will let the debris fall out instead of just recycling it to where it jams, you will need to shovel this out from under the chipper......but hey, it is what it is! the problem is the amount of dead space inbetween the infeed rollers & the cutting anvil...........softer, small, thin debris gets turned sideways, bent, etc... causing the problem in which you are having!!
> 
> ...


 


Bigus Termitius said:


> LTX has the right idea....I run a similar design and the pan is gone for this reason. I keep a few small logs available for when this happens, it doesn't even slow me down.


 

Exactly how I run mine .


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 16, 2011)

wait until you try to chip wet maple.But i had the same problem I sold the damn thing got a drum chipper problem solved.


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday my friend used my old Whisper chipper to chip dried up Mexican fan palm fronds and dried up fishtail palm flowers. He tried to use his Bandit 250 on it but it started to smoke and the dried fronds nearly caught fire from the friction of the spinning disc and all the dried material caught between the feed wheel and cutting disc. The old Whisper just ate it up like nobody's business. It was the first time he ever used a chuck and duck style chipper and he was highly impressed the the way it went through all the material that the BB250 choked on, including a whole bunch of giant heliconia. Those stalks are about 2 inches in diameter and drip water when you cut it. I have yet to clog the Whisper, but I have managed to clog the chute of every chipper I have ever used that had a feed wheel, both disc and drum types.


----------

